# Solid DPReview video (20+ min) with a wildlife photographer



## ahsanford (Nov 10, 2014)

DPReview just put out a very nicely produced 7d2 hands on with a wildlife photographer, using the 16-35 f/4L IS, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, and ever-so-affordable 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x. Mountain lions, wolves and landscapes were shot, as well as some intervalometer and video work (note: the pro in question is a wildlife stills shooter and not a video pro).

A very nice watch if you have 22 minutes to spare:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThNJm14cSkk

I want to see more 'big picture' reviews like this in the field after a week filled with minutiae and lab tests. Nicely done, DPReview. 

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't have the time, but I am wondering about using a 16-35mm lens to photograph wildlife. Maybe in a Zoo. The 200-400 seems more like it.


----------



## DJL329 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't have the time, but I am wondering about using a 16-35mm lens to photograph wildlife. Maybe in a Zoo. The 200-400 seems more like it.



The 16-35mm lens was used for landscape photos. The photographer, Adam Jones, gave a nice presentation at Canon's booth at Photo Expo Plus two weeks ago, so I had already seen a lot of the photos.


----------



## candc (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't have the time, but I am wondering about using a 16-35mm lens to photograph wildlife. Maybe in a Zoo. The 200-400 seems more like it.



I watched some of the video. It was all staged shooting with trainers directing the animals at a game farm. Pretty much a zoo.


----------



## Steve (Nov 13, 2014)

candc said:


> I watched some of the video. It was all staged shooting with trainers directing the animals at a game farm. Pretty much a zoo.



As soon as I clicked the link and saw the preview image for the video I was all "game ranch" and yep, that's exactly what it was. Pretty lame but just about the only way to get consistent photos for stock sales I guess.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

Just watched it. 

It think it is great as for the videographic quality as for the quality of the content! And those wolves and mountain lions didn't seem very zooish to me... Very agile and obviously quite a bit dangerous with no fence between you and them. I'd like to see someone doing a real wildlife shoot with an amateur in an appropriate amount of time for a video review. ???

However, the 7DII another time has proven to be an extremely well-designed package from every view; AF, IQ, handling, everything is top notch.

There is another video by Faymusmedia (don't know how reliable they are) in which they compare the high-ISO performance of the 5DIII and the 7DII and the 7D seems to win! I don't think it is a fair comparison because of the exposure of the test images and at the highest setting they used different ISO's, but they once again showed the competitiveness of the 7DII.
See for yourself (around 35:55): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zepJKp0TsU8&list=UUTJ1aXAcSR0AA8FPqxCQKAQ


----------

